# WorldMark sent me a Waitlist confirmation, but why?



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2018)

I have a confirmed reservation into West Yellowstone for next September.  I've had it for a few months, and my trip is all set up.  This afternoon I got an email letting me know my Waitlist had come in for... exactly the same thing I already have confirmed.  How's that?  Same dates, unit size, and all.  Nothing new. Very strange.

I called WM and asked them to confirm what I have already is the same exact thing as the Waitlist confirmation they just sent.  They did, and it was.  I have no idea why they sent this email today.  The VG was confused as well, but deleted the Waitlist request.  Somebody else will likely be happy to get a week they want.

Does this kind of thing happen often?

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 23, 2018)

Wyndham IT is incompetent.  Issues are frequent and not always fixed.  this one has been round since August.  https://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=49113

Sue


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 23, 2018)

Did you set up more than one waitlist? I've had multiple waitlist matches for the same date and kept them all for a trip my parents and other family joined us on. Being able to have more than one request for the same dates is a feature not a bug, imo.

In your case, maybe a rep added a second waitlist by mistake, or re-upped it after you first matched?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 23, 2018)

Just double check you still have your original booking.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> Just double check you still have your original booking.



It seems to still be there.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> Did you set up more than one waitlist? I've had multiple waitlist matches for the same date and kept them all for a trip my parents and other family joined us on. Being able to have more than one request for the same dates is a feature not a bug, imo.
> 
> In your case, maybe a rep added a second waitlist by mistake, or re-upped it after you first matched?



That may be the case, but there will only be three of us in a 2 bedroom, so this additional request wasn't needed.  It's weird.  But at least they're thinking of me. 

Dave


----------

